# Just got back



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just got back from a three day weekend at the coast where I saw my friends playing with Edgar Winter. I have some work to catch up to, but will reply to any questions on the bb as soon as I can along with my email.The concert was awesome and my friends last gig with Edgard and he is now going to be Babyfaces lead guitarist. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

